# Round Hill Roastery



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Just picked up this interesting bag to try. Anyone have any experience with Round Hill?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hearing good things but havent tried yet


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> hearing good things but havent tried yet


Same as above. Let us know how you get on BigO


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

That right there is the coffee Maxwell used for his espressos to win the UKBC this year.

I know a few people who have very good things to say about Eddie at Roundhill. Keen to get my hands on some beans actually.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

this has made it even more interesting... 7th May roast date so have to allow myself few more days I think before I tear it open


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Had a couple of bags from there including the Mirador. Been pretty enjoyable to have so far.

Not used any as espresso due to lack of machine at the moment, but Aeropress and Kalita Wave have been great with them.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Espresso Room on London's Great Ormond Street uses Round Hill...I was there today, had a lovely espresso from Guatemala El Piru and bought a bag to bring home for my further tasting pleasure. And, what a great place the Espresso Room is... friendly beyond words and they know their stuff.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had a very tasty espresso at C&S in Bath, so their beans are a definite one on the list to try


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I met the guys at roundhill at the London coffee festival, really nice people, they did a shot on the ek43 L1 combo and were so impressed with the shot themselves that they ordered an L1! I would buy there coffee based on what I tried at the show.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Their website isn't fully working at the moment (unless it's my system) so it's not clear if you can order direct from them.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

I noticed that Taylor St baristas had them on as a guest espresso last week - in Mayfair at least. I tried it and it was pretty nice - although my coffee palate isn't really yet able to tell the difference in any meaningful way between that and their house blend..(Union Rogue)

So if someone wants to try before you buy, maybe have a look in Taylor St if London based.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

After just having a power cut for the last 6 plus hours I have just managed to have my first espresso of the day!!

New opened bag of the Round Hill Spring only rested three days. 18g in 36g out in 30-35secs. Lovely! Quite floral with an edge of fruity acidic twang to start then developing into a treacle rich finish. Really fresh start to the mouthful with a sticky sweetness to end. Sure I can tweak bit yet but beautiful first shot.

Picked up three different bags from them Sat at the market this being one and really must try a shot off the L1 they have set up while there also next time.

I can honestly say if the Internet and postage didn't exist then I wouldn't be an unhappy coffee drinker with them as a local roaster (20 mins drive) in fact and truthfully more than satisfied and it does leave me wondering if I really do need to order from elsewhere at times. Good prices to boot!

After all it was one of their beans that started me on this 'proper' coffee lark.

They have an open Friday thing but sadly I am always at work but have been sorely tempted to take a day off just to visit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Webshop still not working but great beans when you get them for sure


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Webshop still not working but great beans when you get them for sure


Yeah not sure what's up with that, it's been like that a while.......

You can get their beans from some of the good local cafes in Bath i.e. Colonna & Smalls/Hunter and Repack Espresso most of the time I think when your grabbing a sip.

There is a phone number listed online also but think it's stated wholesale with it. I have briefly queried them via email a couple of times on other things, market, if open to public etc and always had a reply.

They were busy Saturday so didn't go into questions and answers or get that shot off the L1 just purchased my wares. I'll ask next time if they are not so busy on Webshop, postage and the like as well if you lot aren't able to get hold of any you are definitely missing out on some quality beans.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Bought some more today but didn't get to ask questions on delivery, website and such as I think it was parents of one of them on the stall, happy friendly as they were but was also as ever in a, dash to get back so as to cover kids while other half of family went out.....40min round trip dash but beans sorted....

One question I haven't asked and should of is how long they recommend resting their bean?....anyone else know?

I have guessed up till now and used 3-5 days depending on my needs lol I'm such a new boy.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Felt this thread could do with a bump (it's only been 18 months since the post!)...

Ordered a bag each of Capim Branco and Unit Fourteen. This will be my first taste of beans from Round Hill Roastery.

Any particular standout beans that others have tried from this roaster and would recommend?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Everything we've tried from them has been great, to be honest. The Rwanda was a particularly good cup. I started buying from them after their fab LSOL offering a couple of months back


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Round Hill was a roaster recently on the LSOL sub, it is up there with one of my favourites so far!!


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Just picked up my first from RH Bokasso Ethiopia over the Black Friday deal weekend can't wait to try!


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

I picked up a bag of Round Hill Roastery's Artist Series No. 1 on a whim from Exploding Bakery in Exeter, who do an excellent Flat White, but I digress. The entire 250g bag went through my Kalita Wave within a few days and it was excellent! On the strength of this I've now picked up a couple more bags from their web shop and can't wait to try them!


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

The coffee I ordered around mid-day yesterday on a free delivery service arrived today at around mid-day, nicely packaged and both bags with roast dates within the past couple of days. First cup of Juan Saldarriaga went through the Kalita shortly after arriving. Unfortunately, I was pretty deep in work and didn't take time to identify any particular flavours but it was definitely tasty!


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Tore into the bag of Kii AB this morning and was greeted with a strong waft of jammy dodgers. Nice! Put a cup through the Kalita and it was smooth and fruity with a light mouthfeel and delicate acidity. Lovely on a summer's morning.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://roundhillroastery.com/collections/coffee/products/san-pascual?variant=8706688188533

Anybody tried these? The tasting notes sound amazing. Picked up a bag this morning from Tambourine Cafe in Saltaire.


----------



## crab (Jun 23, 2018)

I think I might've tried the filter version at Dark Habit coffee in queens park yesterday. Put through a V60 it was v nice!


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Jez H said:


> https://roundhillroastery.com/collections/coffee/products/san-pascual?variant=8706688188533
> 
> Anybody tried these? The tasting notes sound amazing. Picked up a bag this morning from Tambourine Cafe in Saltaire.


Yes I've had a bag of these as filter, they're pretty good - not mind blowingly good - but still a very nice drink


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Jez H said:


> https://roundhillroastery.com/collections/coffee/products/san-pascual?variant=8706688188533
> 
> Anybody tried these? The tasting notes sound amazing. Picked up a bag this morning from Tambourine Cafe in Saltaire.


This was last months coffee on the subscription (espresso roast). One of the best naturals I've had of late (I've happened to just have 3 in a row), was tasty and nicely balanced, not too funky


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jez H said:


> https://roundhillroastery.com/collections/coffee/products/san-pascual?variant=8706688188533
> 
> Anybody tried these? The tasting notes sound amazing. Picked up a bag this morning from Tambourine Cafe in Saltaire.


They sent me a sample of the filter roast which was amazing so i ordered it for the shop, didn't get on with the espresso roast quite as well though


----------

